# First real piccie ...



## Kaspar (May 18, 2008)

... using a camera, not a scanner.





I have not yet constructed a light cube (that's next), but the Canon S5-IS seems to have all the right options for a pretty good start, including the best (super) macro of any digital camera.  Comments welcome.


----------



## markgum (May 18, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 18, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## great12b4ever (May 18, 2008)

Looks good from here!


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 19, 2008)

Wood name?[?]


----------



## Kaspar (May 19, 2008)

Mount of Olives olive wood.


----------



## rdunn12 (May 19, 2008)

I have the same camera.Sweeeet photo.


----------



## Ligget (May 19, 2008)

Neat photo, awesome pen![]


----------



## JayDevin (May 19, 2008)

wow~!

wow!


----------



## desertyellow (May 23, 2008)

That is one fine photo... not to mention the very cool pen.

Tony,
Las Vegas


----------

